# The ABKC Nationals Dog Show in Atlanta, GA November 13, 2010



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie, Shana, and I had the pleasure of attending the ABKC Nationals Show on Saturday here in Atlanta and I must say it was an AWESOME experience. GP's own BullytheKid emceed the event and did a bangin job. I saw so many dogs of different sizes and each one had something about them I just loved. I am writing something about the event as it was mine and Ronnie's first bully show, but I'll post that later. I wanted to show some pics of these gorgeous dog. I recommend that everyone attend at least one bully show before making any judgment about these dogs. I will say that yes one day in the near future my yard will contain an Am Bully and so will Ronnie's. Not at the moment though as both of us would be out on the streets, kicked out by our emotional dogs had we even thought about bringing home another dog. lmao
We came home smelling like a billion other dogs. Kangol is still not speaking to me. :roll::roll:
Comments are welcomed but I will not tolerate bashing of any kind. You don't like the dogs then move on.









Here we go....










Ronnie with Semper Fi Bullie's Manny and the infamous Ooh-Rah
Ronnie was stoked... She loves her some Ooh-Rah!!

















Ooh-Rah is a beautiful dog with a sweet temperament. Ronnie wanted to sneak him out the back but she didn't think that Manny would like that too much.



























Gorgeous baby dogs









































This gorgeous girl is a daughter of Ooh-Rah's. I fell in love and I would love to make her mine. Freaking gorgeous and soooo sweet. You know she is something special if I am in love with her right. lol Angel and Ronnie both know how I am over puppies, especially female ones but I've been thinking about her since yesterday. lol
I don't think Kangol would be too upset.....










This is Blackout. He is the blackest, shiniest dog I have ever seen. I've seen black dogs yes but NO OTHER DOG has anything on Blackout. He is panther black. Incredible dog with a great temperament. Placed 1st.









Blackout









Blackout is a very well built Bully. Gorgeous boy! Man I wanted to sneak him out lol









Such a beautiful dog.


















My boy Blackout did so well
My new favorite dog

























































































































Popeye
























King Gotti








Popeye

and the voice, literally, for the Bully World... 
Bully the Kid


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

GREAT PICS ASIDE FROM BTK.... LOL! LOOKED LIKE FUN!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

GREAT pics , gorgeous dogs, black out is smoking, I love that tri color with the patch he is sweet. I think kangol needs a new lil sis lol one that lives with him she is a doll for sure. Sure wish I could have made that show , next time hopefully looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> GREAT PICS ASIDE FROM BTK.... LOL! LOOKED LIKE FUN!


LMAO I didnt mind the BTK pic


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man O man did I loved it there ..... and yups mi Lauren Ima have me a Bullie one day.
Lol @ us tho, we probably harrassed every kennel there ...... I swear I still feel that lil puppies teeth in my finger. We have to go to the next one for sure and bring a big hobo purse I'm sure a pup will fit perfectly in it and find the nearest exit loll j/k


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I love Oorah's smile in this photo


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pictures thank you for sharing...looks like alotta fun!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> GREAT PICS ASIDE FROM BTK.... LOL! LOOKED LIKE FUN!


Wassup Kev...good to see you here...don't be a stranger!!!

Lone Star
rpbk806 on ABW


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics you guys. I love me some Ooh rah too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some nice looking dogs came out! The breed is def starting to look better and better.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are some of the best AmBullies I've seen yet. Oorah & the tan guy below black out are my fave - nice to see Bullies getting more highlight. So people can actually see & learn there is a difference between ambulls & apbts


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate that spiked collar they have on that poor dog. :/
That could cause someone to loose an eye!
other then that beautiful dogs,some of them!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Theres some good examples of bully's here. Most of the photos are of what bully's should be and what they should make the standard. Then I saw Popeye(looks half Bassett Hound) and King Gotti(English Bulldog mix) and it makes me cringe. If the ABKC would try to weed those unhealthy looking dogs out they would have something. I would like to see a strong response on their behalf to do that.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow - I wouldn't say very many had good structure.... One that had a ribbon had a very droopy topline.... ?!?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Wassup Kev...good to see you here...don't be a stranger!!!
> 
> Lone Star
> rpbk806 on ABW


Oh snap. What's good my dude. Been a minute bro. I'm here to stay bro. I love this place so much loving owners here. It's awesome.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> Wow - I wouldn't say very many had good structure.... One that had a ribbon had a very droopy topline.... ?!?


comment really not needed? I think the judges there know what they are doing and there are some great looking dogs there , obviously not your cup of tea. sounds more jealous when u have to put down others dogs over n over .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Some nice looking dogs came out! The breed is def starting to look better and better.


Man I wanted to take so many of them home to bite their noses and precious little faces 











Lex's Guardian said:


> Those are some of the best AmBullies I've seen yet. Oorah & the tan guy below black out are my fave - nice to see Bullies getting more highlight. So people can actually see & learn there is a difference between ambulls & apbts














Xiahko said:


> I hate that spiked collar they have on that poor dog. :/
> That could cause someone to loose an eye!
> other then that beautiful dogs,some of them!


Yeah I am not down with the mega spikes. They were all over the place too. I like spikes but those are on a whole different level. lol



fishinrob said:


> Theres some good examples of bully's here. Most of the photos are of what bully's should be and what they should make the standard. Then I saw Popeye(looks half Bassett Hound) and King Gotti(English Bulldog mix) and it makes me cringe. *If the ABKC would try to weed those unhealthy looking dogs out they would have something. I would like to see a strong response on their behalf to do that*.











The registry is still so new so I hope over time they will tighten up on a few things. You have to start somewhere right? I saw some great dogs and I saw some dogs that made me borderline angry. I think that overtime things will fall into place.



HappyPuppy said:


> Wow - I wouldn't say very many had good structure.... One that had a ribbon had a very droopy topline.... ?!?


Are you going to APBT standard?

According to the ABKC standard:
Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties) but not desired in the compact medium size.



MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> Oh snap. What's good my dude. Been a minute bro. I'm here to stay bro. I love this place so much loving owners here. It's awesome.











Ah I've been wanting to use that smiley for a hot minute. Seemed appropriate


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah I've been wanting to use that smiley for a hot minute. Seemed appropriate


I LIKE IT!:clap:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh Ooh-Rah, my loooooooooooooove. I just love that dog soooooo much. He's my boy, when I went to Steph and Manny's house I just loved him, he was such a lover! He loved me too  I told Steph I was gunna take him, and... she said if I did she was gunna chase me down and ... whatnot... so sad. The lil girl pup of Ooh-Rah's is adorable, when Steph showed me her pic when she was 8 weeks he said to send her over and I was like.. psh Christopher you know what I'm waiting for! But she was a total looker, what a cute thing! You guys didn't get any pics of my girl Opha?!!? lmao. 

Great pictures, love them. Wish I coulda gone.

PS: Ronnie and Lauren, Steph and Manny are having a show January 15 in Birmingham, AL and you guys should cooooooome cuz Christopher and I are about 90% going and I'd love to meeeeeeet!!!!!! <33333333


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh Ooh-Rah, my loooooooooooooove. I just love that dog soooooo much. He's my boy, when I went to Steph and Manny's house I just loved him, he was such a lover! He loved me too  I told Steph I was gunna take him, and... she said if I did she was gunna chase me down and ... whatnot... so sad. The lil girl pup of Ooh-Rah's is adorable, when Steph showed me her pic when she was 8 weeks he said to send her over and I was like.. psh Christopher you know what I'm waiting for! But she was a total looker, what a cute thing! You guys didn't get any pics of my girl Opha?!!? lmao.
> 
> Great pictures, love them. Wish I coulda gone.
> 
> PS: Ronnie and Lauren, Steph and Manny are having a show January 15 in Birmingham, AL and you guys should cooooooome cuz Christopher and I are about 90% going and I'd love to meeeeeeet!!!!!! <33333333


I know I am kicking myself for not getting any Opha pics. Pitbullmama is fired [email protected] lol I got a hold of that pup and that was all she wrote- I was in puppy heaven. Stephanie told us about the show and we definitely plan on going as long as The Emotionals (Duece and Kangol) and The Hurricane (Brayden) are taken care of here. Probably leave the hurricane with Kangol lol JK They arent far from us at all and it would be awesome to meet you!!!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

I want a bully! Way to represent GPers!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics, looked like a fun show. I'm liking the looks of some of those dogs, very curious to learn more about this breed.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

bullies are awesome! lol


----------



## $kush$ (Oct 26, 2010)

*$kush$*

pretty asss dogs lovem 4 eva:woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> I want a bully! Way to represent GPers!





















DMTWI said:


> Nice pics, looked like a fun show. I'm liking the looks of some of those dogs, very curious to learn more about this breed.














MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> bullies are awesome! lol




















$kush$ said:


> pretty asss dogs lovem 4 eva:woof:


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Nice pics! Very nice to meet you ladies!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Nice pics! Very nice to meet you ladies!










, Manny! Good to see you around these parts!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

How did I miss this thread, Wow Lauren, Black out is really amazing lookin and I am lovin that tri with the patch over hs eye, that little girl of Ooh-Rah's is gorgeous, I bet Kangol would love her  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> How did I miss this thread, Wow Lauren, Black out is really amazing lookin and I am lovin that tri with the patch over hs eye, that little girl of Ooh-Rah's is gorgeous, I bet Kangol would love her  Thanks for sharing


Blackout is my sexy baby dogs! There were definitely some outstanding dogs there!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes there were I am really excited about the bully show coming up here in Austin, I know my niece is totally stoked and sooo lookin forward to shwoing Gage. I know she missed this htread as well gonna have to make sure she sees it,


----------

